# Building just outside Frome



## Philb (Jun 27, 2008)

We were just driving around pretty much at random in the West Country the other day and I spotted this building from the road - I can't remember the exact location, but it was somewhere north of Frome I think - but if anyone knows better, please let me know!






We got out and went for a bit of a looksee. It's pretty much entirely wrecked and has been that way for a long while, given the fact that there's an entire TREE that's grown up, in and through it. You can see the tops just sticking out.






This next picture shows it rather better:





We walked around the back of the building and there was a huge rusty oil tank and another building over towards the back. You can see the second building to the right in this image:






I hadn't been drinking when I took this - the foreground building really is sinking into the ground - looks like subsidence to me. The building in the back is also pretty much wrecked, but there are no trees growing through it. However, it was very badly fire damaged and the floorboards looked totally shot, so I wasn't about to go into it. 

Not an awful lot to see really; I think it might have been a surgery or a posh office block as there were marked car bays out the back. Don't know why it would have been left in this state for so long though.

Phil.


----------



## fire*fly (Jun 27, 2008)

I like it


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2008)

fire*fly said:


> I like it



Me too! 
It must have been derelict for quite a while. It would be good if anyone localish could shed some light on it.
Cheers, Philb.


----------

